# Turtle Beach Stealth 450



## dazcarroll

Hi Guys

Recently became the owner of the Ear Force Stealth 450 which i have to say is generally a good headset. Only issue i seem to be having is the Surround Sound functionality.

Followed the instructions as per the PDF from support.turtlebeach.com to download and install the driver to allow surround sound.

I began installing the driver from the UK version of the site. After installing the driver, the headphones produced no volume at all but the mic was still being picked up. The weird thing is that the headphones would only playback skype calls and ringing but nothing else. Games, media, and web players all failed to produce volume. 

The driver seems to be up to date based on the download. Running Windows 10. Looking at the config in playback devices i can see the turtle beach tab appears showing the drop down whereby the dts is set to game mode.

Disappointed to purchase a headset without being able to use to its full potential


----------



## bassfisher6522

Watch the video from here....

Ear Force Stealth 450 - Turtle Beach Corporation


http://cdn-assets.turtlebeach.com/products/798/stealth_450_surround_sound_setup_guide.pdf


----------



## dazcarroll

Appreciate the response

Unfortuanately i have tried this method from the video as its exactly the same as the PDF on intial installation


----------



## bassfisher6522

Do you have all the parts....ie USB wifi adapter?


----------



## dazcarroll

i do. the usb is connected and paired with the headset. As mentioned above it just seems to be skype that works on the headset, nothing else so theyre definately working, just not for games etc. removing the installed turtle beach app from programs and features restores the headset back to stereo but the ideal scenario is to have full 7.1 working


----------



## dazcarroll

Update: Just installed the US based drivers with working audio. now my only issue is enabling surround sound. This is what i see:

Any suggestions folks?


----------



## bassfisher6522

Alright, a step in the right direction. Is there anything listed in the drop down menu tab? What happens when you click on the "Surround Off" tab?


----------



## dazcarroll

ok drop down is blank. absolutely nothing. clicking surround off only highlights the button. tested in a few games but if something is directly behind me i cant hear it, yet if its mid side to front, the audio comes through (loudening as they move in front)


----------



## pmwisdom

Same thing is happening to me. Followed the set up to the dot. Didn't have any sound. Then I uninstalled the surround sound drivers and then it worked again. But obviously no surround sound. 

There must be some issue with the windows 10 surround sound driver. I wrote to customer service, so hopefully they get back. But seriously, no phone support. :banghead:


----------



## darro

I just received my headphones, same model and I'm having similar problems. 

The headphones worked fine, but when I installed the surround drivers the sound is constantly clipping and I can see a blank drop down list on surround properties window. It's really frustrating :banghead:

Have you received answer from support and been able to fix the problem?


----------



## superdavey

Yes same thing for me, will only work on the usb stereo drivers on Windows 10 and the surround driver just make the set not connect at all, this should of been sorted out by now with a new driver, must be thousands of people with this problem if there are 4 on here, have emailed there support today, will post back if they reply. :banghead:


----------



## PushToTheLimits

Helping a friend with this same headset, and exact same issue, the headset is paired, drivers installed, PC was restarted, and every step was followed.
Well except for the one not mentioned, after you select 7.1 and click next you are taken to a few more choices, it says to Check the boxes below to indicate which speakers are present in your surround sound configuration.
The options are.
Center
Subwoofer
Side Pair
Rear Pair

No where in the setup pdf is this mentioned.


----------



## superdavey

where do you click next? in which setting is this? did it fix the problem? ta


----------



## PushToTheLimits

At step 7 in the setup pdf, after you select 7.1 you click next on the bottom right.
http://cdn-assets.turtlebeach.com/products/798/stealth_450_surround_sound_setup_guide.pdf

That did not fix it, but what I was able to do is select 5.1, then click next, deselect all options after clicking next, then two more options are presented, for side speakers and surround, something like that, I left both of those checked.
Then I was able to see surround sound as enabled, so I went back and switched it from 5.1 back to 7.1, and this time Surround Sound was enabled, and I could enable Super Human Hearing.
But still a blank drop down box, so I could not select Game Mode..


----------



## darro

Guys, I think I figured it out. Try that:

1. Uninstall surround driver and reboot (at that point sound should be back but only stereo).
2. Open surround driver installer, but run it as ADMINISTRATOR (right-click => run as an administrator). Follow installation and reboot.
3. You should see now clickable surround modes and it should work! 

Worked for me right away.
Looks like there is some issue with installation privileges, even if your user has administration rights. They should fix it, as it never happened to me with installation of any other driver.


----------



## superdavey

ok did that, and now I can hear in stereo for the first time with the surround driver but sadly the drop down is greyed out, good thinking though. I tossed up between the turtle beach and creative one, we all know which one would of worked out of the box, new driver is needed, still cant get any surround


----------



## PushToTheLimits

Tried the install as Administrator way, and it did not work, it was worth a shot though.
I found that to get Surround sound on after setting up the sound for 7.1, and leaving all boxes in other options checked, then all I had to do is click Restore Defaults to get Surround Sound back to on, once this happens the DTS drop down becomes greyed out, and is totally not clickable.


----------



## superdavey

make sure you contact their support, as the more people that contact them with the same problem the more likely they will have to create another driver to make it work, https://www.turtlebeach.com/contact-support


----------



## PushToTheLimits

Thanks, passing that along to my friend that I suggested get the headphones, I have been helping him with the issue, I'll get him to make a report.


----------



## PushToTheLimits

Made the report, have heard nothing back yet..


----------



## superdavey

yeah they sent me a couple of emails, trying to fob me off to the company where I bought it, what a joke of a company, they need to create a new driver for window 10


----------



## superdavey

yeah they sent me a couple of emails, trying to fob me off to the company where I bought it, what a joke of a company, they need to create a new driver for window 10, product is pathetic.


----------



## ohD4ng

I got a totally new problem, i cant find the drivers at turtlebeach.com/stealth450, in the setup video the download button should be right under the pic of the pc and the text "works great with" but there is no such thing and oh how i have tried to find this driver but it seems impossible at the moment for some reason

if someone could upload the driver somewhere and post the link that would be so very very cool!


----------



## vincentyo2

https://www.reddit.com/r/TurtleBeachHeadsets/comments/3oys4b/bought_a_stealth_450_no_software/

Go there mate the guy has got a link posted to his Google Drive account with the drivers. I've been searching for ages myself so glad I found them. :smile:


----------



## vincentyo2

Also not sure if these are any good but I found some Windows 10 drivers. Don't know if these are what people already have sorry if they are. Drivers Turtle Beach Ear Force Stealth 450 1.1.0.5 WHQL


----------



## lepaknerat

Many thanks to poster vincentyo2 for the link to drivers. 
A: pathetic that there are no drivers on the website 
B: lack of support people are getting 
C: the video on the website even says download drivers here, with a user in the video using (you guessed it) WINDOWS 10.


----------



## sexconker

Has anyone figured out a fix for this?

I have a brand new Stealth 450 and I've installed the surround driver and I can't enable the drop down for the various options! it was enabled before, but it was blank. I'm on Windows 7.


----------



## JimE

The drivers are on the Turtle Beach website:


----------



## sexconker

They have two different drivers available on their site, 1.1.0.2 and 1.1.0.1 depending on how you navigate to them (via the knowledge base or the product page itself). Neither seem to work quite right.


----------



## JimE

That doesn't surprise me.

As to the drivers, TSF never recommends using drivers from a third party. And several people noted above that Turtle Beach didn't have the drivers, so I was pointing out that they are available.


----------

